# Wandering Spleen Syndrome/Splenopexy



## CoderSam (Aug 13, 2008)

I need some help find both an ICD-9 and CPT code...The patient's diagnosis is Wandering Spleen Syndrome. The procedure performed was a splenopexy. Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 13, 2008)

You may want to look at the code description for procedure 38115.  I've never heard of wandering spleen syndrome.  Any takers?


----------



## barbacasec (Sep 3, 2008)

The only ICD-9 code I could find is 289.59  other disease of spleen - including wandering spleen. Not sure on the CPT code still looking. 

Casey CPC-GENSG, OBGYN


----------

